# Dog show chart



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Is this a more accurate flow chart for a dog show?


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Looks good!! But how can additional points be earned for Best of Winners? I thought you only count the same sex for points so they wouldn't be beating any more of their sex with BOW. Am I missing something?


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Christen113 said:


> I thought you only count the same sex for points so they wouldn't be beating any more of their sex with BOW. Am I missing something?



I just learned that If The winners dog received 2 points, and the winners bitch received 3 points. Then the winners dog is named BOW. It is called a crossover. the winners dog then gets the 3 points as well as the bitch.

It also happens if you take group 1 or BIS. That is if the dog beats out another dog who had more points in his/her breed.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

bethlehemgolden said:


> I just learned that If The winners dog received 2 points, and the winners bitch received 3 points. Then the winners dog is named BOW. It is called a crossover. the winners dog then gets the 3 points as well as the bitch.


And a lot of the time this is the best (sometimes only) way to get majors - more girls show up, etc.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Great to know!! I had seen that it happens with a Group 1 and it makes sense that it should work with BOW


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

correction I do not believe you get points for receiving a Award of Merit.


Is this a "STICKY" now?


----------

